# [Closed] Meteor Shower/Celeste



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

PLEASE LEAVE ONLY BY THE AIRPORT I"ve noticed she teleports when the - button is used. 

I've corralled Celeste in the main square. Just follow the fenced area up and she'll be wandering somewhere around there. All the shops are closed in my timezone-- I'm sorry! Please only stay for 20 or so stars (the max I think you can get star frags from), and so other people can come and catch stars/get a DIY.

Hybrid tips are appreciated, but not required. I'm the gal in the big white hat.

Have fun! c:

Sign up here: https://turnip.exchange/island/153bb149

Please tell me if she teleports or if the meteor shower stops, and please be patient with the chaos


----------



## Hesper (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you so much for this!! 

Side note: wow, wishing on stars is so much easier without uncontrollable left joycon drifting :') amazing the difference it makes


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 24, 2020)

May I come along as well please? Thank you for hosting this!

Just saw the queue thing RIP i'm blind-


----------



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

Ruby Rose said:


> May I come along as well please? Thank you for hosting this!


Sure thing! Hop on over to the Turnip Exchange link in the first post and it'll put you into the queue c:


----------



## Ruby Rose (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh man interference is not my friend today;;


----------



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

Ruby Rose said:


> Oh man interference is not my friend today;;


Apologies! People are zipping in and out much faster than I anticipated I'm so sorry for the chaos! I may need to shorten the queue length. 

Thanks for your patience everyone-- I want to make sure you all get a DIY c:


----------



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

All-- someone left quietly and Celeste TT'd. I'm going to close the gates momentarily to find her/corral her again and update the Dodo code. Please be patient with me through this process 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

We should be back up and running. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 24, 2020)

says your queue is locked


----------



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

SakuraJD said:


> says your queue is locked


My apologies-- should be unlocked now! Thank you all so much for your patience!


----------



## thrillingprince (Apr 24, 2020)

hi id love to come by if i still can !


----------



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

thrillingprince said:


> hi id love to come by if i still can !


Yep I'm still going for a bit longer-- just pop onto the link in the first post and join the queue


----------



## Ama (Apr 24, 2020)

Still going? I would love to drop by if that's okay

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

also are there any hybrids in particular you are looking for?


----------



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

Ama said:


> Still going? I would love to drop by if that's okay
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020
> 
> also are there any hybrids in particular you are looking for?


Still going for a bit! Feel free to grab the link in the first post and join the queue c:

If you had any purple hybrids I would be thrilled, but any are fine if you have any spares! If not, come on over anyway


----------



## Ama (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah! I have a pansie and mum I could spare. Bringing those


----------



## carackobama (Apr 24, 2020)

Joining the queue! Will bring hybrids <3


----------



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay loves we had someone leave quietly again, which bumped Celeste. I think I'm going to call it a night after I catch the people that are already in my town. Thanks so much to everyone who stopped by! I hope you all have an excellent night/day! c:


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 24, 2020)

I was just about to join.  I've got some hybrids for you.


----------



## Cat_fish (Apr 24, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> I was just about to join.  I've got some hybrids for you.


Alright you grabbed me right before I locked the thread. Once I get her back I'll DM you the Dodo code


----------

